# URGENT!!! Dogs life at risk



## danibeth_2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey guys, we have found a great dog up for adoption but unfortunatly she has been diagnosed with Heart Worm. she is up for urgant adoption and if she dosn't find a home they are going to put her down. dose any one know how long they keep them after such a diagnosis? also dose any one know how much it costs to treat heart worm? i really need some advice on this quick. we have been tracking her for some time but she just turned up positive today. please help this is really urgent. we need to know how fast to pick her up and if we have the money to treat her she so presious. here's her pic









sorry to cause a panic, i just found out that they put her down this morning. didn't even give her three days to wait. makes me soo angery. sorry about the post. thanks for every one who looked.


----------



## rayww (Aug 10, 2007)

I think dog with diagnosed Heart Worm still can be treated . Is not end of the day . Although there is no cure for most heart disease in dogs .
New technology and new treatments are coming out everyday , but rate of success of treatment still depends on various factors . Is better prevent and early detection . Awlays bring them to your vet for your dog's health .


----------

